# Grafikkarte an Virtualbox durchreichen

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe einen Core i7 mit VT-d. Ich möchte gerne eine nvidia Grafik an einen Guest durchreichen. Der Linx Host soll die Onboard/Onchip  Intel Grafik nutzen. Wie kriege ich das hin?. Der Host krallt sich immer die Nvidia Karte.

Hat sowas schon jemand am Laufen?

GrußLast edited by Tinitus on Tue Jul 10, 2012 6:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Da kommt es darauf an ob evtl das Mainboard direkt die Onboard-Karte abstellt wenn er eine externe Karte vorfindet. Das machen leider die meisten Boards (zumindest diejenigen die ich bisher gesehen habe)

Daher wirds schwierig.

----------

## papahuhn

- Kann der Chipsatz auch VT-d?

- Hat der Kernel Passthrough-Support?

- Vielleicht hilfts, die Nvidia-Treiber aus dem Kernel rauszuschmeißen, damit die Karte nicht gekrallt wird.

----------

